# Keyboard Shortcut



## JenniferPet (Jan 3, 2005)

Is there a keyboard shortcut to return to your Home Page, other than using the HOME button at the top-left on your keyboard?
My home page is:-
Welcome to Sympatico/MSN-Microsoft Internet Explorer


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

The only home key on my keyboard is on the 6-button section with the insert, delete, end, and page up/down keys. It makes the system carot go the first of a line of text. The only preset shortcut to get to your homepage is alt+home(the one thats a normal key, the one I just described).


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks Big-K, I just thought the "Home" key could be used as a fast page up function. I usually use the "House" icon in the tool bar to get to my home page.


----------



## JenniferPet (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks Big-K:
For your step to return to Home Page, i.e; Press ALT+Home.
This is very wierd - - I did this for quite sometime but presently it does not work!
What could have happened. I am wondering if there is some king of problem with my keyboard?
Another keyboard question:-
My keyboard does not have the function or symbol for "cents". Can I somehome insert the symbol for "cents".
By the way, this is a fantastic web site and the quick responses are amazing.
Thanks and many thanks to everyone.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

There's some sort of shortcut combo that gives you various symbols depending on the keys pressed, but I forget what the base of it is.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

It might be somewhere in the character map.


----------



## Filewasp (Sep 12, 2003)

Welcome to TSG JenifferPet!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

The "cent" sign (¢) can be entered by holding down the Alt key,
and entering (FROM the numeric keypad, that's important) 0162
(the leading 0 is important also) and then letting the Alt key go.

When the Alt key is released you will see the ¢ character.

Hint: you can easily open the "Character Map" in your System Tools, in Accessories; OR just Win+R charmap.

Character Map will show you the keystrokes for many other characters, as well. You can also use it to copy/paste them.

Suggest you get ASCIIcat for all the various keystrokes (and MUCH more).


----------



## JenniferPet (Jan 3, 2005)

Dear ChuckE:
Wow! Great thanks for the tip. I have been looking for such a tip for years.
Many thanks, you have made my day.


----------

